# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Freestylen auch ohne Freestyleequipment mglich???

## borger

Moin moin !

Kurz zu mir: 1,88m kurz ca. 73kg. Surfknnen: Trapez,Schlaufen,Halsen,Wasserstart,beachstart -.-.

Material: Materialmix: 4,2; 4,5; 4,7; 6,0; 7,0; 8.1 Segelgren(Hifly,gastra, nilpryde).
ein Mistral 130L Freeride board 

Das ist alles nicht das Neuste Material und wurde so langsam nach und nach gnstig zusammengekauft.

Surfrevier: Fehmarn berall und bissel Ostseekste in der Nhe von Dahme.

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Es msste doch eigentlich auch mglich sein mit solch einem Mixequipment das Freestylen zu erlernen oder nicht?

Ich htte auch gern das perfekte Material, Tabou, Chili, JP oder sonst was unter den Fen aber ich bin ein armer Student und das Geld wchst nicht auf den Bumen.

Ich bin richtig hei drauf viele neue Sachen zu erlernen und mir dafr auch weh zu tuen -.-

Also: kann man mit dem Equipment an das Freestylen herangehen? Gerade mit dem Board von 130L wird es sichr nicht leicht, aber wenn es denn damit klappen sollte, dann kann es ja auch einem neuen ja nur leichter sein -.-

Mfg

----------


## Howie

Freestyle beginnt nicht erst ab Gleitwind. Selbst mit deinem Material msste man Heli Tacks, Upwind 360, Nose Tacks, Body Sail 360 , Pirouetten usw usw usw trainieren knnen und letzendlich auch hinkriegen. Das sind auch die Manver die mir bei Leicht -und Gleitwind richtig Spa machen  :Big Smile:

----------


## Mebackts

MAchen Machen MAchen! und ben ben ben  :Happy:

----------


## Cpt.Iglo

hi,
mit dem brett kannst du ordentlich jibes ben zb.: power,backwind,duck, stall jibe und ahnliches. wie schauts aus mit dem schift auf schothorn voraus im gleiten? 
diverse wenden wie die push, oder ducktack. 
es gibt ja nicht nur new school tricks
best regards

----------


## JannisHH

Hallo,
ich schliesse mich meinen Vorrednern an. Aber sobald du dich an Sprnge machst brauchst du ein kleineres Brett, sptestens bei Volcan und Flaka kommst du um einen Freestyler nicht rum. Macht nix, bis dahin hast du ja noch etwas Zeit ;-) .... Ansonsten kannst du die Vorbungen und Oldschool Sachen schon mit dem 130l Board ben. Mein Tip: Kauf dir das Tricktionary, ist jeden Euro wert! Und eine geeignete (evtl. kleinere) Finne.
Gru

----------


## Mebackts

Ach ja, hab noch einen Mistral Twister aus 2003 mit 117 l. Hatte ich mir mal als Einstieg ins Freestylen geholt, entsprechend sieht das Board mittlerweile aus, is aber noch Fahrbar und zum rumben genau richtig, weil da geht immer was schief. Is 68 Breite. Board liegt in Lneburg, bin fter an der Kste. Frn 50er kannstes haben.

Gru
Ekke

----------


## borger

danke fr die Antworten. Ich merke schon, dass ich mir bald ein Freestyleboard zulegen muss, weil ich bestimmt schon bald die newschool manver angehen will.

Aber ich finde es ist gar nicht so leicht an alte Freestyleboards(2003-2005) heranzukommen. Die Surfshops, haben ja auch eher neueres Material, was mir 1. zu teuer ist und 2. wrd mich das rgern, wenn ich beim ben so ein teures Brett kaputt mache.
Im Internet werd ich auch nicht so wirklich fndig. Bei Ebay muss man wohl einfach mal Glck haben.

@Mebackts
Schade das es nicht die 102 Liter Variante ist, dann htt ich es dir abgenommen.
Denke, dass die 117 fr mein Krpergewicht von ~73kg ein bichen zu viel sind.

----------


## Der Kapitn

Hallo,
hast du den ollen Twister noch ? Brauche ein billiges Board, das kaputt gehen kann in der Gre.
Wohne in Kiel, bin aber auch mobil...

Mail: schicknilsmail@yahoo.de

Gru,
Nils

----------


## ludens.faber

> Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Es msste doch eigentlich auch mglich sein mit solch einem Mixequipment das Freestylen zu erlernen oder nicht?
> 
> Ich bin richtig hei drauf viele neue Sachen zu erlernen und mir dafr auch weh zu tuen -.-



... Mach keine Kompromisse.
Organisiere dir ein echte Freestyle-Kiste, verkauf (fast) all dein Zeugs: ein 5er und ein 6er reichen. Alles andere steht dir bei Fortschritt-machen im Weg resp. transportierst du dann eh zu viel herum.
PS: Weh tun kannst du dir auch beim Abrackern, um die notwendige Kohle zu machen.
Keep rocking!

----------


## borger

Hey,

Danke das du das hier nochmal aufgreifst, aber ich habe mir inzwischen das Tabou Freestyle 2007 gegnnt.

Ich war Samstag dann auch das erste mal damit aufm Wasser und es hat Spa gemacht, obwohl ich den Air Jibe noch nicht wirklich hinbekommen habe...

bertrieben habe ich es wohl auch etwas... am Abend hab ich dann gemerkt, dass ich mir am linken Inneren Knie eine Sehne bei einem Sturz berdehnt habe und konnte Sonntag kaum laufen...

Inzwischen geht es wieder -.-

Jetzt warte ich auf Zeit und Wind, um weiter zu ben.

Gru

----------


## ludens.faber

Sehr gut!
Schmerzen sind die besten Souvenirs fr die surf-freien Tage... ;-)

----------


## rexus

uhhhhhh 130L ist schon hart^^
da wrde ich dir echt ein reinen freestyler empfehlen!
habe gerade ein f2 chilli zu verkaufen!
-> daylidose private ads -> suche: "2007 F2 Chilli 107l "neuwertig" " fr nur 700 €!!!
gru valentin

----------

